# bird hunting black hills



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone have any info on bird hunting opportunities in the black hills area of SD?????? I will be in Hulett WY for an antelope hunt. When the hunt is done we will be staying in Spearfish SD for a few days and need something "constructive" to do. Is it worth my time to bring dogs along??


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have turkey hunted Custer twice and have yet to see any grouse/pheasants. It may be a little different out on the prairie though.


----------

